# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  programmeur c electronique

## Dimitri31000

tudiant en fin d'tude IUT, je recherche un stage en tant que programmeur c ou c++ pour microcontrolleur ou carte lectronique.

contacter moi par message priv
Cordialement

----------

